# Questions about fiber and having runs certified.



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Have an install where doing for a new warehouse. IT people for the client wants to be sure they have 1GB at every drop so run lengths are being kept under 250' Were gonna have. 3 termination points, one in the main IT room and 2 remote switches placed in the warehouse. Orginally they wanted 10 cat 6 lines to connect all the switches so they could get 10GB throughput between points. I've installed some fiber, my question is does anyone have a supplier they recommend. Also who has exp certifying cat 6 lines?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Where does the fiber come into play?


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry. I missed that part of my post. The alternative to running the 10 lines to each location and wasting 10 switch ports is to run fiber to each one.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

We do all the certification on Cat5, 5e and Cat6 drops. Very easy to do and is a good money maker sometimes. It's also a job spec quite frequently. We pull all of our fiber but don't do the terminations or certification of it. We sub that out because none of us are properly trained in terminating fiber yet.

A good tester and a bit of training can go a long way. Try this one on for size.

http://www.flukenetworks.com/datacom-cabling/copper-testing/dtx-cableanalyzer-series


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> We do all the certification on Cat5, 5e and Cat6 drops. Very easy to do and is a good money maker sometimes. It's also a job spec quite frequently. We pull all of our fiber but don't do the terminations or certification of it. We sub that out because none of us are properly trained in terminating fiber yet.
> 
> A good tester and a bit of training can go a long way. Try this one on for size.
> 
> http://www.flukenetworks.com/datacom-cabling/copper-testing/dtx-cableanalyzer-series


Ty. I was going to do pre terminated fiber.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

OK. With a pre terminated fiber that tester has the jacks necessary to test it. You can connect to your PC and print out the reports after its all done.

Its super easy to use.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> OK. With a pre terminated fiber that tester has the jacks necessary to test it. You can connect to your PC and print out the reports after its all done.
> 
> Its super easy to use.


Yeah. I'm going to look into renting one.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Renting is the best option if you don't do it often. Buying those babies cost a few pennies. They average around 9k.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

They make switches with 10g copper ports, you have to use 6A though.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Rollie73 said:


> Renting is the best option if you don't do it often. Buying those babies cost a few pennies. They average around 9k.


We paid abouk $16k for ours and got a bunch of adapters and all the bells and whistles. Most of it, $12k, was paid for with scrap copper money.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

sarness said:


> They make switches with 10g copper ports, you have to use 6A though.


They don't want 10gb at each drop. Only 1gb with a 10gb uplink between switches. That's the reason for running 10 lines as an uplink. As of last night that's out now. They are going with fiber between the switches.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> They don't want 10gb at each drop. Only 1gb with a 10gb uplink between switches. That's the reason for running 10 lines as an uplink. As of last night that's out now. They are going with fiber between the switches.


That's fine, I should of clarified that they make gigabyte switches with 10gb uplinks


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Uhh seriously who recommended running 10 lines to do a 10gig bonded link? Can I please kick them, the correct option is either Copper 10gig as has been recommended or as you said fiber. Do not run 10 copper lines for 1gbit and bond them that's just asinine and no network professional would do that.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Edrick said:


> Uhh seriously who recommended running 10 lines to do a 10gig bonded link? Can I please kick them, the correct option is either Copper 10gig as has been recommended or as you said fiber. Do not run 10 copper lines for 1gbit and bond them that's just asinine and no network professional would do that.


I agree 100%. That was their IT guys recommendation. I had never heard of such a thing before.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I agree 100%. That was their IT guys recommendation. I had never heard of such a thing before.


Probably the same IT guys I deal with at this hospital. They like to remote access the network my access control system is on. It then shuts down the system because it thinks it's being hacked. But they never are at fault. The system shouldn't do that. Lol IT guys. They arnt professionals. We are the professionals. I know you guys clean up the IT guys messes like we do. All they are is wire rats.


----------

